# When installing soffits do I have to use F or J channel?



## catch22

I was wondering if I can nail both ends of the soffits or do you have to use f or j channel on the wall side,I can only get j channel around here and in order to make that work I will need to put up a piece to nail the j channel too,so instead why wouldnt I just nail the soffits to the piece I have to put up?
So that would mean im nailing to the facia board and the piece of 2x2 I nail to the wall.Does this sound right or do you have to use the channel for expansion.Im using aluminum soffits and facia not vinyl.
Any advice would really help me out alot.

Thanks Mike


----------



## jdougn

Hey Mike,

The channel does a couple things. It obviously covers the cut edge of the soffit where a space is needed for expansion & contraction. Secondly, it controls the soffit panels and keeps them from flopping around in the wind. As long as those two issue are covered then do whatever works. When you nail the soffit make sure to follow manufacturer's directions. Always nail in the provided slot and do not drive the nail up tight. 
hth, Doug


----------



## whyme

wow sounds like a doozie


----------



## joecaption

You need two pieces of J of you do not have F moulding. One to hold up the soffit and one to cover up the tops of the siding. If I have to do it this way I add a piece of Utility trim up side down inside the bottom piece of J, punch the top of the siding with a special punch that makes a rectanguler hole but leaves a tab so he siding can snap into place.
We now use wants called Vinyl cove moulding made by Certinteed for a far more finished look, and only use J around the windows, doors, and rakes.
It has a 1/2 track to hold up the soffit and the bottom part fits tight to the wall, Once the sidings cut to width we punch the top every 4' with a rectanguler special punch that leaves a tab stick out. That way the tab snaps into the cove and will never fall down again. It looks far better then just ugly J moulding.


----------

